# Mk4 jetta vr6 automatic trans fluid?



## tabletop844 (Jun 6, 2009)

What brand should i get?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Maxlife, done. Nothing wrong w/ Castrol HiMiles either.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

OEM


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Weak Sauce


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*speaking of weak sauce*



Apexxx said:


> Weak Sauce


guess you're still laboring under the illusion that you know more than the manufactures.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

No, actually the fluids have improved since the OE issued the relevant specs 20 years ago. :facepalm:

Too bad your mental capacity hasn't improved similarly. :screwy:










http://www.valvoline.com/admin/p37.png

MaxLife® DEX/MERC ATF

The first ATF for 75,000 miles & beyond

High-performance seal conditioners maintain and preserve the elasticity of seals to help prevent leaks
Long-life friction modifiers and premium base oils help improve smooth shifting, eliminate slippage and shudder, prevent clutch wear and improve drivability longer than conventional fluids
Advanced anti-wear agents provide wear protection for smoother shifts under all driving conditions
Enhanced cleaning additives help reduce varnish formation and keep the transmission running properly longer
Engineered with a unique blend of viscosity modifiers and base oils to provide better oil flow at low temperatures and greater film protection at higher temperatures












http://www.castrol.com/castrol/sectiongenericarticle.do?categoryId=9012226&contentId=7028224


Recommended for use in vehicles that require:


Honda, Acura — ATF–Z1 (except in CVTs)
Toyota, Lexus — Type T, T–III, T–IV
Nissan, Infiniti — Matic–D, Matic–J
BMW — LA2634, LT71141
Mitsubishi — Diamond SP–II, SP–III
Hyundai — SP–II, SP–III
Volvo

BMW LT71141 is the synthetic Esso spec for Audis too, the $15 litre stuff.  

:thumbup:



Nice post dummy. :wave:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*depends on the transmission*

the 4 speed requires g 052 162 a2 spec fluid

the 5 speed requires g 052 990 a2 spec fluid and is specific for the 09a trans and differential.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Ever hear of one spec superceeding another?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*which spec are you talking about.*



Apexxx said:


> Ever hear of one spec superceeding another?


and why hasn't the manufacturer noted it? the 09a is a modern tranmission so their specs are current. the fluids you post are fine for their intended use. just don't think you know more than vag, mb bmw or porche for that matter.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

You "think", I *know*.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you don't know you don't know*



Apexxx said:


> You "think", I *know*.


it's never as complicated as you make it. worse is you think that manufacturer specs are superceded by audisquirt or whatever name you go by today.

by the way do you have permission to use the charts and graphs you post? copyright issues you know.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*and by the way*



Apexxx said:


> You "think", I *know*.


i have the capacity to think, something you should consider.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

*Get a life*

Dude, you need a new hobby or something, this one isn't working out for you.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*it's not working for somebody*

;


Apexxx said:


> Dude, you need a new hobby or something, this one isn't working out for you.


you've been suspended under more names than one can think of, you give advice that voids warranties and think everyone else is stupid. i'll keep pointing it out as long as need be. maybe it's not working out for you.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)




----------

